# ogden extended archery hunt



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

thought the ogden area for the extended was buck only. on page 13 in big game regs it says different.

*Extended archery 
*If you haven't taken a deer by the time the general-season archery buck hunt ends, you can continue your archery hunting in the state's extended archery areas. 
In the Ogden, Wasatch Front and Uintah Basin extended archery areas, you may use archery equipment to take a deer of either sex from Sept. 14-Nov. 30. 
Before hunting any of the extended archery areas, you must complete the Division's Archery Ethics Course. Please see the adjacent Archery Ethics Course box for more information.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I think they did it just to make the Wasatch and Ogden the same.


----------



## jestanw01 (Jul 2, 2013)

I was wondering this as well. On the extended archery ethics course page it still says the Ogden unit is buck-only, not sure which one to go by?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Ogden is either sex. New this year. Go by the on line Regs, they are the most up to date.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

yes its either sex this year on the extended season, just called the dwr


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

They have also changed the boundaries a little bit. Now you can go west of the interstate, where as before you had to stay east of it.

Note: this is only for the Weber county portion though.


----------

